# Flint cat dies after attack by armed thugs



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/flint-cat-dies-after-attack-12079315

Why on Earth would anybody want to do this? If they can do that to a cat, what could they do to people?

Here's hoping they get caught & locked up.


----------



## Pollypudding (Feb 9, 2019)

Some disgusting horrible people around,who get great satisfaction from abusing innocent animals.


----------



## Noah Oscar (Mar 8, 2019)

Really very disgusting


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's awful . . . think I read about it on FB, maybe last year. Poor little soul.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

This happened in 2016. I wonder if they ever caught anyone for it.


----------



## pillowdo (Mar 23, 2019)

how can people be so cruel?! how does anyone find satisfaction doing something so disgusting!


----------

